# Pet Peeves



## edicehouse (Dec 18, 2012)

What are your pet peeves?  

I just want to see if mine are crazy, or normal.  (PS bored at work)


----------



## jimskio (Dec 18, 2012)

People blowing their nose at the table in a restaurant is #1 for me. 
Blowing grass/leaves into the street after doing yard work. 
These are 2 that come to mind at the moment. 

jimskio


----------



## Davej_07 (Dec 18, 2012)

My biggest? People talking through a mouth full of food.....or just chewing with their mouth open. For some reason that just creeps me out......


----------



## Gilrock (Dec 18, 2012)

I think mine is when I join a forum and the grizzled veterans tell me to use the Search function.


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 18, 2012)

Drivers not using signal lights.
People at the supermarket hogging the aisle and walking r e a l l y slow


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 18, 2012)

Two of mine are:

1. People using handicap parking when they don't need it.  Around here, I'd guess that at least 75% of the people I see pull into handicap parking, slip a "phoney" handicap sign on their rear view mirror and hop out of their car and walk into the stores.  

2. Side-bar conversations in meetngs or people carrying on conversations while someone is trying to give a presentation 

Jim Smith


----------



## mredburn (Dec 18, 2012)

people who join a forum and dont  use the search engine before asking.:biggrin:

inane questions.


----------



## Dodgeball (Dec 18, 2012)

Cell phone use while driving.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 18, 2012)

mredburn said:


> people who join a forum and dont use the search engine before asking.:biggrin:
> 
> inane questions.


 

Like what are your Pet Peeves?


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Having lived in Germany for many years (Military) and then coming back to the states I would have to say that my true hatred is reserved for people who drive slow in the left lane (Reserved for passing in Germany) and people who drive without their lights on when it's either raining or clearly dark out.  Get a clue people in DC, MD, and VA area!!!   Agggghhhhh


----------



## Gilrock (Dec 18, 2012)

mredburn said:


> people who join a forum and dont use the search engine before asking.:biggrin:
> 
> inane questions.


 
Ok I'll give you a challenge...pretend you are brand new, you have no idea about all the sub forums here and you want to figure out how to get the best CA finish.  Just search on "CA finish" and see if you would be able to make sense of it all.  Or then you get interested in casting and want to buy a pressure pot.  Do a search on "pressure pot".  The problem is that as people who have been here a long time you have knowledge of seeing hundreds of posts as they were posted.  Try having them all shot at you in a single search and then try to sort through the hundreds of posts that contain your search words but have nothing to do with your answer or have no definitive answer because no one can agree.  I haven't really had this problem here but I can recall when I've joined most of the forums I belong to the Search function proved to be rather useless.  It's almost easier to just sit back and read posts and gain the knowledge over time.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 18, 2012)

People on a forum that type the incorrect term "should of", "could of", "would of" etc. instead of "should have", "could have" or "would have". I have many more of those types of massacreing the English language.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 18, 2012)

That leaf blowing into the street just plain p***es me off.  One guy did it on our street now three.  Stupid dangerous when it gets wet.  I was driving yesterday and had to break for a cat that darted into the road.  Good thing the cat was quick because it was like fast breaking on ice.

Talking with the mouth full and chewing with your mouth open.  

Apathy toward people in need.  I always stop to help people out of a ditch or see if they need help.  Do you know how many folks just drive on by?


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I don't have any, I love everybody and everything.  I guess if I did have one it would be I hate liars.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Not using turn signals
2. Driving slow in the left lane
3. Tailgating
4. Talking on phone or texting while driving
5.  People parking in the fire lane at a grocery store because they are too lazy to walk a couple extra feet

Hmmmm...I think I might have some road rage issues:biggrin:!


----------



## triw51 (Dec 18, 2012)

1) People who tail gate 
2) People who drive behind you at night with their brights on


----------



## Boz (Dec 18, 2012)

People who pull out their smart phone and reply to texts and or e-mails while you are talking to them.  Usually I will shut up and walk away since whatever we were talking about is not as important as that stupid phone.  One time when I was in the corporate world a Vice President pulled out his phone and started retuning e-mails.  I knew our sale was blown.


----------



## danrs (Dec 18, 2012)

*Pet peeve*

Waiters who ask if I've ever been here before--especially when I go every week.

Also when after ordering they say "no problem."


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate when people get to the top or bottom of an escalator and then stop without moving...RAGE! hehe


----------



## Gilrock (Dec 18, 2012)

Mack C. said:


> People on a forum that type the incorrect term "should of", "could of", "would of" etc. instead of "should have", "could have" or "would have". I have many more of those types of massacreing the English language.


 
That should be "massacring".  You should of ought to have known that...lol.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Dec 18, 2012)

Adults who let their children run Around restaurants and department stores! I just don't get it, guess that's why we see these terrible harnesses and tethered children...

And waiters that say "welcome to such and such, how are you? And when you reply doing well thanks how are you? And you get nothing besides what can I get you to drink? Dot ask how I'm doing if you don't care or won't listen and answer appropriate questions...


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 18, 2012)

Having a tru-stone crumble to pieces.
Blow outs on angle-cut wood.
People who are shocked that I'm charging $15 for a "plastic" pen.
People who are disappointed that I sometimes choose to use acrylic over "real wood".
Genuinely angry fights over the Internet.
Rants about "kids these days".

But the tru-stone is the only one that REALLY gets me!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > > That should be "massacring". You should of ought to have known that...lol.
> ...


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 18, 2012)

And people who think its wrong to use exotic wood, and tell me not to do it again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Driving slow in the passing lane.

2. Speeding up in the slow lane, so you can't pass the guy in the passing. Now they're both holding you up. Happened to me last week. Good we weren't on a race track.:wink:


----------



## lorbay (Dec 18, 2012)

Drivers who sit in the fast lane and will not move over.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 18, 2012)

People who mess up the use of "then" and "than" in their sentences. 

Picky, I know, but stops me every time I come across it.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 18, 2012)

People who add an apostrophe to plural words, e.g., "It was the dog's who tore through the trash."  My question is always, the dog's what?


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 18, 2012)

danrs said:


> Waiters who ask if I've ever been here before--especially when I go every week.
> 
> *Also when after ordering they say "no problem."*


I worked for years in restaurants...from fast food to very high-end dining. I've done it all - soup to nuts...cook, cashier, waiter and "captain" (at the fine-dining establishment) - and I was damn good at it.

it cheeses me off to no end for anyone in the service industry to say "no problem" or "not a problem."

When I hear that phrase, it makes me want to grab them by the neck and shout "of course it's not a problem...it's your ****ing job!"



the other one that really gets me are these selfish jerks in the grocery store that think it's cool to walk in front of, and to the side of, their cart...while pulling the cart behind/beside them. It takes up 2 "lanes" of the aisle in the store and puts the whole area in a jam. I aim for the people and won't move out of the way. If I'm feeling particularly surly, I'll tell them: "See that handle in the back? It's there for you to push the cart"



OK...I feel better now.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 18, 2012)

1) People who can't put the cell phone down and drive.  If you are texting or reading your phone while you are in motion and in the drivers seat, you should loose your license.

2) Anyone reading over my shoulder as I type or write something.  If it was meant for you, you'll see it when I'm done.

3) Leaving drawers or cabinet doors open for me to walk into.  If you're done, close up after yourself.

I have plenty more, but these are my 3 just today.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, and you don't have something "for sell", you have something for SALE.  Or you have something TO sell


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 18, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Oh yeah, and you don't have something "for sell", you have something for SALE.  Or you have something TO sell


I have no ideal what your talking about.

:tongue:


----------



## 76winger (Dec 18, 2012)

Kids who text each other while their sitting side by side. 

Or those that text while everyone else is having a conversation that they might learn something from if they'd pay attention to what's going on around them.


----------



## switch62 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just today,

1. Pedestrians who don't look before they cross a road.

Grandmother pushing pram, on corner of main road and principal side street, about to cross side street. She just walks onto road without looking and nearly gets run over by SUV coming round the corner from the main road. See people do this too many times.

2. Parking right at where the road narrows.

Guy parked his SUV where the kerb side lane narrows. If he had parked a few yards before then other cars could get around his car without the risk of hitting him or cars in the next lane.

3. People in car parks who back out without looking behind them.

Same car park twice one after the other, lucky I stopped. They would of seen me if they actually turned their heads.

Am I becoming a grumpy old man? :frown:
A lot more things are starting to peeve me than when I was younger.

TonyO


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 18, 2012)

Does this tie into the question  "how old are you?"


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to add to my list.

7.  People who drive 10mph under the speed limit on a two lane road.

I got behind someone on the way home and thought about this list.  Not a single place to pass on that darn road either!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate pet peeves!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 18, 2012)

Tailstock tightening handles on the back side?  How inconvenient! 
Pen instructions that have one drawing with the clip to the right and another with the clip pictured to the left....on the same page!  Sheesh! :biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 18, 2012)

People who call their customers "you guys"!
   people who act like they are on their cell phones when a salesperson (me) is trying to wait on them. How cowardly.
   cell phone using drivers.
   people who use handicap signs when they dont need them.


----------



## plantman (Dec 19, 2012)

:music::music:   My pet peeves has been the political calls day and night for the last 2 years !!! Jim S


----------



## gallianp (Dec 19, 2012)

using then for than  or than for then..  not the same word... Drives me nuts.
Than is used only in comparisons, so if you're comparing something use than. If not, then you have to use then. What could be easier than that?


----------



## jimdude (Dec 19, 2012)

People who don't care what the speed limit is in a School Zone.
People who pass School Buses when loading or unloading Children.
People who do not turn their lights on in the rain.  It's dangerous for everyone.
Seeing another driver cross over lanes because of a Cell Phone.
Driving slow is dangerous too.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 19, 2012)

Two pet peeves in turning forums.

Using "Morris taper" when it should be "Morse taper"
Using "casted" when it should be "cast"


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine are:
When I state something to my wife, and she says "WHY?"  She tells me something I shouldn't do or something I should I just say yes.  I don't care why I should not use a fork in a frying pan, I just know she said not to.  I was working on the piping in our house and the crawl space under our house is rather small.  She kept walking when away, and her response was why should I stand here when you hardly ask me for anything.

All the political stuff on Facebook.  If your opinion is not one way or the other you get jumped by people.  Listen to my opinion, but if it is different than mine, I shall bash you!


----------



## Snowbeast (Dec 19, 2012)

These all seem to boil down to one common denominator.




STUPID PEOPLE




I guess I shouldn't complain too much. They kept me gainfully employed for over 20 years. But at least then I could do something about some of it. Like lock them up, if only for a brief period....


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll ad a couple more

Especially here in Texas with all the pick up trucks and SUVs;

- People that own pick up trucks and SUVs that don't know how to drive them or PARK them properly, if you don't know how to park a vehicle drive something smaller!!

- pick up trucks and SUVs that have those HUGE tow hooks/ball sticking out the back of their vehicle when they are not towing anything

- those "challenged individuals" that hang steel balls behind their trucks as an ornament...I guess they are trying to make up for their shortcomings

- people that use ad for add and add for ad


----------



## Gilrock (Dec 19, 2012)

People that say "Happy Holidays"


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 19, 2012)

People cutting me off in mid sentence when asking for my help or to explain something to them.  After a couple of times I normally ask them to let me finish speaking.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 19, 2012)

Snowbeast said:


> These all seem to boil down to one common denominator.
> 
> STUPID PEOPLE
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain too much. They kept me gainfully employed for over 20 years. But at least then I could do something about some of it. Like lock them up, if only for a brief period....



Here is a solution!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 19, 2012)

Inattentive driving.  These are the people driving slow in the left lane, don't signal for a turn, dont' notice the stop light has turned green, turn left from the right hand lane or visa versa........You get the idea.  If you are going to drive, focus on your driving and everyone will live longer.


----------



## triw51 (Dec 19, 2012)

I live in a tourist area and I do not mind them slowing down and looking at the red rocks but when they come to a pull out area and do not pull over or when they speed up in the few passing zones.


----------



## monark88 (Dec 19, 2012)

The usage of "impact" in the place of the words "affect or effect".

Folks not listening, after they ask their question.

Russ


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 19, 2012)

thewishman said:


> I hate pet peeves!


 
I find the undomesticated peeves to be just as bad.:biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Dec 19, 2012)

My pet peeve is how does one predrill a hole, as in I will predrill a hole for the screw?


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 19, 2012)

People who think Scouting is for the geeky kids, and the leaders must be molesters
People who post everything they are doing online
Massachusetts drivers
Cell phones and smart phones
Violent video games, movies and TV media


----------



## Curly (Dec 19, 2012)

Snow shovelers that move the snow from their driveway and sidewalks onto the street rather than onto their lawn. If you don't want to park on it you can bet I don't want to drive through it. :wink:


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 19, 2012)

I think my biggest is when someone says what do you mean.  I tell the boss I need a new mouse, because it is broke; and he responds what do you mean?


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Parents who let sticky, cotton candied fingered RugRats meander about art shows, UNATTENDED!

This has become SO BAD that we are adding a sign:
UNATTENDED CHILDREN WILL BE GIVEN TWO CUPS OF EXPRESSO, A DRUM SET AND A FREE PUPPY.

This is WAR!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's another:

People who insist on having a conversation in movie theaters. Movies have become so expensive that we only go once or twice a year. When we do, we actually like to HEAR the movie....not some jack asses ten rows in front of us.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, last one....I promise!

People who move down here, THEN PROCEED TO TELL US HOW WE SHOULD DO IT.

We TRY to be polite.... BUT, we really don't care how they did it where you are from. This is how we do it here....And DELTA is ready when you are


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 19, 2012)

#!. Mine is the person in front of you in a grocery line uses a food stamp card, buys all the best cuts of meat, dressed in fine clothes, and goes to the parking lot and gets in a big gas guzzling suv.. all at our (the taxpayers) expense..
#2 People who disrespect police when they are doing their job.........
#3 Police who think their crap don't stink just because they are a cop.
#4 Teachers who don't care and are at school just for a days pay that they don't earn.( If they were teaching they would be earning)


----------



## Fireengines (Dec 19, 2012)

I take public transportation to work and I really don't care to hear about your love life when talking on your cell phone on the light rail. 

Folks who insist on giving exact change and dig through everything to find it.

The Colombo move at the grocery store; they finish checking out and your hear “O’ one more thing, let me to get it.”
Finally, the roving roadblock at the store where an unspecified number of folks, along with their cart, block the entire isle as they look for something, carry on a conversation, do their hair, ……………..


----------



## David M (Dec 19, 2012)

the bright lights of cell phones when the movie starts .......


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 19, 2012)

People who just don't know how to say thank you.   



____________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 20, 2012)

I do get my wife mad, when we are at the store and go through express I will say rather loud "My daughter can count to 12 (or 20, whichever the sign says) when someone is in express with 45 items.  The counting change doesn't bother me, the coupons does not bother me, but double the amount they say in express, and the deal with food stamps.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 20, 2012)

My biggest one is STUPID.

Doesn't matter the context, just people being stupid!


----------



## penhead (Dec 20, 2012)

While I agree with you and have this same peeve (and problem..??)...
not sure how putting a sign up for the parents who aren't there to read will help..??




PenMan1 said:


> Parents who let sticky, cotton candied fingered RugRats meander about art shows, UNATTENDED!
> 
> This has become SO BAD that we are adding a sign:
> UNATTENDED CHILDREN WILL BE GIVEN TWO CUPS OF EXPRESSO, A DRUM SET AND A FREE PUPPY.
> ...


----------



## Wullie Shields (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi 
I get mad everyone is heads down pressing buttons on phone is it that urgent I cant remember long queues at phone boxes or why do people have to have to carry a cup of coffee or carry about a bottle of water is it that long since they were at home or are they going for a long hike before they get home again what did people do 20-30 years ago we must be a hardy bunch another is when complete strangers carries on a onesided conversation beside you laughing/talking out loud and they dont seem to see how igorant they are being or poeple wealking down road with earfones in oblivious to everything about them 

There I feel better now
willie


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 20, 2012)

Wullie Shields said:


> Hi
> I get mad everyone is heads down pressing buttons on phone is it that urgent I cant remember long queues at phone boxes or why do people have to have to carry a cup of coffee or carry about a bottle of water is it that long since they were at home or are they going for a long hike before they get home again what did people do 20-30 years ago we must be a hardy bunch another is when complete strangers carries on a onesided conversation beside you laughing/talking out loud and they dont seem to see how igorant they are being or poeple wealking down road with earfones in oblivious to everything about them
> 
> There I feel better now
> willie


 
I know what you mean Wullie.  My wife and I went out to eat and we were waiting and saw a younger couple, probably around 20 years old.  Well there was a wait so I was sitting there talking to my wife, and those 2 walked up holding hands, and sort of snuggling while they walked.  Well they sat down, and instantly took out both their phones and basically ignored each other.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 20, 2012)

CAPS LOCK


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 20, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> CAPS LOCK


 
At work a lot of the stuff I have to do is in caps locks, so sometimes I send someone an instant message or email and they are all caps.  I am so used to it, it doesn't even register.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Grammar*



Mack C. said:


> People on a forum that type the incorrect term "should of", "could of", "would of" etc. instead of "should have", "could have" or "would have". I have many more of those types of massacreing the English language.


If you are interested in seeing correct use of grammar and punctuation you will need to spend a lot of time away from forums.  I count it lucky when I can figure out what the writer meant.

My personal favorite in that respect "ought to of"


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

76winger said:


> People who mess up the use of "then" and "than" in their sentences.
> 
> Picky, I know, but stops me every time I come across it.


The use of those words can be tough.  I understand pretty well but still make mistakes in their use.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

walshjp17 said:


> People who add an apostrophe to plural words, e.g., "It was the dog's who tore through the trash."  My question is always, the dog's what?


That is an easy mistake to make.  "It was the dog's. Who tore through the trash?"


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

creativewriting said:


> I need to add to my list.
> 
> 7.  People who drive 10mph under the speed limit on a two lane road.
> 
> I got behind someone on the way home and thought about this list.  Not a single place to pass on that darn road either!


Be a little more laid back. I finally figured out that that the difference between 55 mph and 45 mph over 10 miles is 2 minute and 20 seconds, so I ask myself will 2 minutes make that much difference in my life.  Usually the answer is no so I just relax and enjoy another country song on the cd player.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

Curly said:


> Snow shovelers that move the snow from their driveway and sidewalks onto the street rather than onto their lawn. If you don't want to park on it you can bet I don't want to drive through it. :wink:


What's that?


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Ok, last one....I promise!
> 
> People who move down here, THEN PROCEED TO TELL US HOW WE SHOULD DO IT.
> 
> We TRY to be polite.... BUT, we really don't care how they did it where you are from. This is how we do it here....And DELTA is ready when you are


I heard that somebody in GA did something right. Once.  I've always suspected that was just a rumor started by a transplanted citizen as an excuse as to why he moved there.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess who didn't have anything to do this afternoon.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate it when it's nice and quiet in the office and everyone is working, or when I am conducting a meeting in a conference room, and someone's phone rings and the ring tone is some obnoxious song!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 20, 2012)

Conversations with gum chewers.  I'll never be able to overcome that one.

I've overcome all of my English language pet peeves because it just isn't worth worrying about.  I've grown to love "alot", the fact that every word that ends in 's' gets it's very own apostrophe, there/their/they're, etc. 

I guess I can at least sort of understand where apostrophe fouls come from.  And I can see just never quite grasping the there/their/they're thing.  But how in the world did alot ever become a word?  Why not alittle, abunch?  I never see "I'm going to eat asandwich".  "I need avacation".  Why is "lot" so special that it gets preferred treatment?


----------



## chevyguy65 (Dec 20, 2012)

my pet peeve....HIPOCRITS or hypocrits or how ever you spell it... people who do the same things they tell you that you shouldn't do


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

chevyguy65 said:


> my pet peeve....HIPOCRITS or hypocrits or how ever you spell it... people who do the same things they tell you that you shouldn't do


hypocrites would be the however.....


----------



## Curly (Dec 20, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > Snow shovelers that move the snow from their driveway and sidewalks onto the street rather than onto their lawn. If you don't want to park on it you can bet I don't want to drive through it. :wink:
> ...



Same as the leaves in post 13,,,,,,,,,, only white and colder. :music: Think of a snow cone as far as you can see! :tongue:


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 20, 2012)

Politically correct B/S. esp at the moment. 
The reason for the upcoming holiday is CHRISTMAS. Whether you believe in it or not, this holiday season is about Christmas. So please lets stop wishing each other "Happy Holidays" we should be allowed to say "Merry or Happy Christmas!" without anyone taking offence.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 20, 2012)

penhead said:


> While I agree with you and have this same peeve (and problem..??)...
> not sure how putting a sign up for the parents who aren't there to read will help..??
> 
> 
> ...



This is EXACTLY how this will help. It'll make ME feel a lot better, instead of completely helpless  OTHER than that, it's a useless sign.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 20, 2012)

Someone said happy Hanukkah to me last week and were surprised when I responded "same to you, and Merry Christmas."  Not sure if they were being a smart ass or not but I wasn't, and it was during Hanukkah.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 21, 2012)

At my workplace we sell expensive commercial riding mowers.What drives me nuts is when parents let their kids go nuts in the store,climbing all over the mowers & just getting into trouble while the parent is totally not aware of what the kids are doing.I'm afraid someone could get hurt,plus it just bugs me to see kids that show no respect to other people's things.


 Steve


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Dec 21, 2012)

Rude people and bad table manners!!!


----------



## navycop (Dec 21, 2012)

I hate when I get behind a person with thier turn signal on for miles.  Then you get those people that DON'T put on thier turn signal to turn...


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 21, 2012)

Stupid, inane non-penturning questions posted on pen turning forum


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 21, 2012)

jmbaker79 said:


> Adults who let their children run Around restaurants and department stores! I just don't get it, guess that's why we see these terrible harnesses and tethered children...
> 
> And waiters that say "welcome to such and such, how are you? And when you reply doing well thanks how are you? And you get nothing besides what can I get you to drink? Dot ask how I'm doing if you don't care or won't listen and answer appropriate questions...



See that's why my response to that question is almost always ....

Can't complain, no one listens anyway. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JasonM (Dec 21, 2012)

Drivers who wait until the last 10 feet of space to get over to the next lane even though construction signs have warned about the lane closure for the last 3 miles.


----------



## dow (Dec 21, 2012)

Drivers who tailgate you and then speed up to pass you and then slow down after moving into your lane.

People who pull out their phone while I'm talking to them.  If it's important, the caller will either call back or leave a message.

Call waiting.  My sister used to put me on hold to catch a call when I called her long distance.  It got really bad until I started hanging up when she put me on hold.  After a few times, she stopped putting me on hold. 

The term "No Problem."

People who switch to a different language when you walk into a room (happens a lot in South Texas).

Folks who won't take credit for their own mistakes, but instead try to blame someone else.  If you mess up, then say, "I messed up," and be done with it.  It's easier on everyone, and others will think better of you for your honesty and humility.

People who don't proofread their work.  It doesn't have to be perfect, but it should at least make sense when read aloud.

Run-on sentences I just hate it when someone writes run-on sentences and then changes to a totally different subject in the middle of oh look at the pretty birdie don't you just hate that?

People who are rude to waitstaff.  

I could go on, but I just hate it when people make up endless lists. :biggrin:


----------



## beachlover (Dec 22, 2012)

My pet peeve has four legs,  weighs 7 pounds and defecates in my vegetable garden.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 22, 2012)

When someone means PROBABLY but they spell it PROLLY.

Not using their turn signals.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife contacts her parents (mostly mother) about everything.


----------

